# Deffkopta base size



## Jonny B (Aug 22, 2013)

Could anybody please tell me the diameter and height of the Deffkopta base stand?

Picked up a few cheap on ebay but they're missig their stands.

Cheers, Jon.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

Not sure the exact dimensions, but they use the same 'flying' base as most Skimmer Vehicles and Necron Destroyers.


----------



## Jonny B (Aug 22, 2013)

Cheers. Was looking at the large and small flying bases from GW. But there are some hexagonal ones on ebay for very cheap.


----------



## kresty (Dec 31, 2014)

Jonny B said:


> Could anybody please tell me the diameter and height of the Deffkopta base stand?
> 
> Picked up a few cheap on ebay but they're missig their stands.
> 
> Cheers, Jon.


60mm with a 35mm post.... Measured one because I need to print some for a friend. Unfortunately my "clear" filament looks more like ice crystals than clear, but still good enough.


----------

